
12 Tools To Decrease Website Load Times - nickb
http://www.dailyartisan.com/news/12-tools-to-increase-website-speed/
======
mtw
wrong title imho; seems to me it's a list of monitoring & testing tools than
tools which actually decrease website load times.

(i was expecting thing like gzip, use of cdns, memcache, js compressors etc)

------
river_styx
13\. Don't use Rails.

~~~
jamongkad
You're kidding right? with all the innovation I've been hearing about Ruby,
you would think Rails might get a speed boost...

~~~
river_styx
Yes, I was kidding.

------
lallysingh
Wow, how did they miss FireBug?

~~~
Zev
Might I suggest you do more then skim the big red words and instead read the
paragraphs below said big red words before commenting. The first thing on the
list is YSlow, followed by the text"…which makes use of the popular web
development tool, Firebug…"

Also, I'm partial to Safari/WebKit's Web Inspector. But thats just me.

